# Viking natural gas stove top with built in Bbq



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hello everyone

I am a first time user on this forum I am planning to buy a new natural gas stove top with a built in Bbq for my new kitchen I would appreciate your input on this purchase .......if you have another model of another make that is better I'm opened to your suggestions 

Here is the link of the model I want http://www.vikingrange.com/cooking/vgrt_30_sealed.html

Thank you in advance for your help 

Ninja_59


----------



## miele (Mar 31, 2004)

Ninja, I can't help you as I'm in the market as well. I hope it's okay if I tag along on this thread. I would bet there's a lot of experience and knowledge about cooktops out there. I'm remodeling my kitchen and will be replacing a 30" gas stove/range with a 36" cooktop and wall oven. The two things I'm most curious about is gas vs electric for the cooktop, and convection vs regular for the oven. I have no experience cooking with either electric or convection. Any hints, advice, pointers or brands/models to steer towards or away from would be greatly appreciated!

Oh...and in no way am I a professional or "know what I'm doing". Just someone who really likes to cook.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'll need a GOOD hood for that. 

Phil


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

i bought a stove today. I saw an ad in the paper for a convection oven, 7 years old, electric range, $400 (new 1000). I am super excited, its 6 inches wider than mine, has 2 large burners and the broiler works! 
that Viking stuff is lovely. R u going for the 30 or 36"?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have the 30" Viking gas range with 4-burner cooktop. I love the burners and it's very easy to clean. I don't now how that would change with the grill unit, though.

I don't like the oven at all.


----------



## scottgreenwood (Oct 5, 2003)

Take a look at the Wolf. I love my dual fuel 36".


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

MIELE

Hello sorry to be late in answering  , no problems my wife and I purchased the 30 inch model(gas) as stovetop for our new condo(we are moving at the end of July/2004 ) and the hood(that is as expensive as the stove top).

For your question of gas versus electric (our stove will be electric we both agree that's the way to go) we prefer electric for the stove part, but we did try gas an the results are as good if not better.

The advantage we found for the 30 inche gas stovetop was for the BBQ part whic I love we live in Montreal Canada so winters are rough, now we will enjoy BBQ's all year long and my wife loves to cook.

We are buying a convection oven also ( that means 2 ovens, one electric and one convection ).

As for brand names as Imentionned we are in Canada so if you live in the United States you have a better choice I think .


I will come back with exact model numbers and brands if that could help


I'm no pro but the BBQ i've been enjoying for the past 35 years I'm the BBQ guy for all gatherings that require it, as for my wife she is a great cook :chef: 





PHATCH 


Hello the hood is as expensive as the stovetop but worth every dollar. 






ARTAMEATES



Hello you got a great deal on your purchase, thank you for the reassurance in Viking that's appreciated

We are going for the 30 inch model for the stovetop.







MEZZALUNA 


Hello thank you it's good to know you are satisfied with Viking also it's more than encouraging, as for the oven we are purchasing a convection and electric models(both).





SCOTTGREENWOOD 


Hello I will have a look at it but we want the 30 inch size(we have to respect the planners of our new home.




Thank you very much everyone for your input and comments  




Ninja_59


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my 2 cents. 
Spend the extra $ for a roof exhaust. You won't hear the noise of the motors.
If you plan on grilling alot probably a minimum 1100-1300cfm.
If you have not already purchased your ovens, I went with Kitchen Aid double wall oven(electric) They have both convection and conventional options, plus the elements are hidden.
fyi I had the heat lamps built into my hood for keeping food warm and have never used them.


----------

